# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  سوال : نحوه قرار دادن نرم افزار در گوگل پلی و استفاده از تبلیغات در برنامه

## generalhak

سلام 
من بازی موبایل ساختم اول میخوام برای اندروید قرار بدم و بعد هم اگر خوب بود در آی او اس و بعد هم ویندوز فون و بعد از اون هم بازی ها و برنامه های بعدی ...
به نظرتون اینطوری خوبه یا اول توی آی او اس قرار بدم ؟
بازی رایگان هست و میخوام از تبلیغات درون اون استفاده کنم...
سیستم تبلیغات خوب برای این کار admob هست که فکر کنم با ایران مشکل داره و منم ساکن ایران هستم ... (سیستم های مخصوص این کار دیگه ای هم پیدا کردم اما نمیدونم کدومش خوبه) حالا پیشنهادتون چیه ؟
چطوری 25 دلار رو واسه اکانت دولوپری پرداخت کنم ؟
و چطوری از این سیستم Admob استفاده کنم چون من کسی رو هم خارج ندارم

----------


## masudafsar

سلام
شما می تونی براحتی یک مسترکارت مجازی در این بخری و اکانتت رو Developer ارتقا بدی. بهترین سیستم تبلیغات هم همون admob خود گوگله. در ضمن اگر بازیت رو گذاشتی حتما لینک بده.
در ضمن حواست باشه وقتی می خوای بازی رو تو گوگل پلی ارائه کنی تمام قوانین کپی رایت رو رعایت کنی. چون هم اکانتت بلاک میشه و هم دچار مشکلاتی میشی که دیگه براحتی نمی تونی برنامه یا بازی دیگه ای بزاری.

----------


## generalhak

> سلام
> شما می تونی براحتی یک مسترکارت مجازی در این بخری و اکانتت رو Developer ارتقا بدی. بهترین سیستم تبلیغات هم همون admob خود گوگله. در ضمن اگر بازیت رو گذاشتی حتما لینک بده.
> در ضمن حواست باشه وقتی می خوای بازی رو تو گوگل پلی ارائه کنی تمام قوانین کپی رایت رو رعایت کنی. چون هم اکانتت بلاک میشه و هم دچار مشکلاتی میشی که دیگه براحتی نمی تونی برنامه یا بازی دیگه ای بزاری.


سلام
ممنون از پاسخ ولی نگفتید از کجا میتونم تهیه کنم اکانت رو (مثل این که لینک جایی که نوشتید "این" رو یادتون رفته قرار بدید)
در مورد admob هم مثل این که سیستمشون رو تغییر دادن و دیگه با paypal کار نمیکنند و الان فقط یا چک میفرستند و یا به حساب هر شخص تو هر کشور مستقیم میریزند که متاسفانه از ایران پشتیبانی نمیشه ... و منم کسی رو خارج ندارم و اگر راه دیگه ای داره و میدونید لطفا بگید (شاید راهی بوده تو سایتش که من درست متوجه نشدم)
اگر نداره که باید بگردم ببینم بین سیستم های معتبر کدوم مورد بهتر هست و با ایران و یا مسترکارت مشکلی نداره..
و بعد هم این که مسترکارت با ایران مشکلی نداره ؟ (چون paypal با ایران مشکل داره و باید از هیتلرشکن استفاده بشه و میترسم بعد این که ساختم و... بعد مثلا هیتلرشکنم قطع بشه و آی پی ایران بشه و بلاک بشم !)
لینک رو حتما قرار میدم ...  :چشمک: 
منظور از کپی رایت دقیقا چه مواردی هست ؟ چون از یه چندتا وکتور رایگان استفاده کردم  و خود بازی هم که قرار هست رایگان باشه فکر نکنم مشکلی باشه دیگه درسته ؟

----------


## webmaster.bagheri

> سلام 
> من بازی موبایل ساختم اول میخوام برای اندروید قرار بدم و بعد هم اگر خوب بود در آی او اس و بعد هم ویندوز فون و بعد از اون هم بازی ها و برنامه های بعدی ...
> به نظرتون اینطوری خوبه یا اول توی آی او اس قرار بدم ؟
> بازی رایگان هست و میخوام از تبلیغات درون اون استفاده کنم...
> سیستم تبلیغات خوب برای این کار admob هست که فکر کنم با ایران مشکل داره و منم ساکن ایران هستم ... (سیستم های مخصوص این کار دیگه ای هم پیدا کردم اما نمیدونم کدومش خوبه) حالا پیشنهادتون چیه ؟
> چطوری 25 دلار رو واسه اکانت دولوپری پرداخت کنم ؟
> و چطوری از این سیستم Admob استفاده کنم چون من کسی رو هم خارج ندارم


*  ساخت حساب گوگل پلی و انتشار برنامه های اندروید در آن سلام خدمت کاربران عزیز.یک فیلم آموزشی برای شما آماده شده است تا نحوه ی ساخت حساب گوگل پلی  و انتشار برنامه های خود در آنرا یاد بگیرید.همانطور که می دانید برای  ساخت یک حساب در گوگل پلی مواردی لارم است که در ایران وجود ندارد و حتی  اجازه ی درسترسی برای کاربران ایرانی نیز وجود ندارد.میتوانید با دیدن این  فیلم آموزشی مطالبی در مورد ساخت حساب گوگل پلیبیاموزد  و در انتها ما برای شما یک پیشنهاد داریم تا بتوانید برنامه های اندروید  خود را در جهان منتشر کنید و درامدی باور نکردنی کسب کنید.می دانید که گوگل  پلی روزانه میلیون ها بازدید دارد و اگر برنامه ی کاربردی شما تنها یک  دلار باشد و در یک ماه فقط 1000 بار دانلود شود شما 1000...
دلار خواهید داشت که معادل آن به تومان،حدودا 4 میلیون تومان خواهد بود.این  حداقل تصوری بود که میشد درباره درامد شما از یک برنامه داشت.حال تصور  کنید شما تعداد زیادی برنامه ی کاربردی و عالی دارید،هرکدام 1000بار دانلود  شوند و هر کدام 1 دلار باشند.

*

----------


## shrekgame

admob رو اخر باید بریزی تو کریدت کارت که برای ایرانی ها غیر ممکنه

----------


## javdanmj

سلام
این سایت هست  (اینجا) که میگه اینکارا رو برات انجام میده ،برنامه رو رایگان منتشر میکنه ولی 20 درصد درآمدت رو برمیداره
من امتحان نکردم،اگه کسی امتحان کرده بگه

----------


## shrekgame

http://developergate.com/default  این سایت نوشته نسخه ی پولی هم میشه قرار داد جدی میگه ؟ چجوری میشه اعتماد کرد ؟

----------


## javadi3d

ببخشید اما یه سوال شما بازی را با یونیتی ساختید و اگه آره با نسخه رایگان یا پولی؟

----------


## small_rz

> ببخشید اما یه سوال شما بازی را با یونیتی ساختید و اگه آره با نسخه رایگان یا پولی؟


شما میتونی بازی‌های 2 بعدی تو به وسیله جاوا  تو eclipse یا  android studio  بسازی.

----------

